# Choosing speakers from reviews.



## mattmc61 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have recently upgraded the components in my system, and am now turning my attention to upgrading my speakers. Partially because I think I would like generally better performing front speakers for music, and partially because my HT speakers are all mismatched. I have Sapphire fronts, a Wharfedale center (which is the most noticeably different sounding) and a pair of Klipsch bookshelf speakers for the surrounds. I would like to choose the fronts, and then would go with a center and surrounds from the same make and model group. The 12" Velodyne sub can stay.

I figured if I take as long as six months to obsess over which pair to get, I can budget around $2500 for the fronts, and trickle the others in over a consecutive month or two. I decided to read the $1000 and $2500 reviews you guys have written, and one speaker in each category caught my eye. The Arx A5's, even though in a lesser price point, sounds like they could be close enough to the Paradigm Studio 60 ver. 5, that I could significantly reduce my wait time before buying.

Now, keep in mind I'm a rank amateur, so if I misread the reviewer's evaluations of these two, my mistake. If they were written each within their price point, and the Paradigms are that much better, I'll be more than happy to wait. but if price range aside, they sound like similar performers, I may choose the Arx A5rx-c. I would like to hear those A5 ribbon tweeters for myself before selecting anything else. I can go listen to the Paradigms locally, but can't hear the A5s.

I realize there is a lot of criteria when choosing speakers, and in the interest of keeping this post short, all things being equal, can those of you who reviewed these speakers take a second and compare the two for me and maybe let me know which direction to go?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Reviews from others can be very helpful when choosing new speakers. You can get a pretty good idea as to how they perform, strengths and weaknesses etc. This will help you to narrow down speakers to audition but the only way to really choose a speaker is to audition them yourself. We could all add a ton of speaker recommendations that were not included in the reviews that you might like better (Monitor Audio, PSB, RBH, Triad, Revel, Mission, Aerial Acoustic, Aperion Audio, KEF and many, many others). My suggestion would be to get out there and listen to as many as you can and then report back to us those you like, then we could point you to other speakers with a similar sound that you could listen to.


----------



## mattmc61 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for your input, Mark. You are right. it should take a lot longer than reading a few reviews to decide. There are plenty of speakers I have already ruled out just from being out and listening at various times, but I should listen to a lot more. One pair will be the Paradigm Studio 60 ver 5's. One pair I can't, is the A5's. That's why reviews are out there. They are there to help guide us to a direction and a decision in which to go. While I shouldn't make my decision solely on reviews, an answer would still be very helpful, especially in a case where a speaker of interest cannot be easily evaluated first hand. If someone can still answer the original question, I would still be interested in more opinions.

Matt


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mark's reply to you was spot on. When it comes to speakers we all have our preferences on the sound we like and when possible it's always best to give a listen. I've personally never heard the ARX A5's but it seemed as though Sonnie, Leonard, and Quentin were all very impressed by them so if I were a guessing man I'd imagine you'll be steered in that direction. I've also been eyeing some Paradigm Studio 100's for a two channel setup but after reading reviews of the A5's I will be tracking down a pair before pulling the trigger on anything else. I will admit not being a big fan of the look of the A5's from the pictures I've seen.


----------



## mattmc61 (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree. Mark's response was spot on to my original post. If I gave any other impression, I assure you his opinion was greatly appreciated. I want to just reinforce that I will take his advice and do a lot more firsthand listening. I would also like to reiterate that I am still curious how the two speakers stack up against one another. As you stated, it seemed as though Sonnie, Leonard, and Quentin were all very impressed by the A5's, but Sonnie seemed equally impressed by the Studio 60's. This makes the two seem very close competitors, so while I do plan on taking the advice of Mark, I would still like to get clarification on how they compare. 

I can go to a local dealer and take a listen to the Studio 60's, and compare them to whatever else the dealer has available this weekend. It will then mean even more when someone who has heard both speakers gives their thoughts. I definitely agree with you about the aesthetics of the A5's, but I’ve never been one to worry about flat black speakers. As long as they don't stick out like a sore thumb, and can blend into the background, I would be OK with it. The Studio 60 on the other hand, are a great looking piece of engineering. I looked at the studio 100's as well, but I had to stop myself from getting away from my budget limit. They would sound great on a two channel setup!

Thanks for taking the time to respond, Jeff.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You're most welcome and enjoy the journey. That part is almost as enjoyable as the finished product. We'll see what one of them has to say of the two speakers but I think I already know.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

mattmc61 said:


> Thanks for your input, Mark. You are right. it should take a lot longer than reading a few reviews to decide. There are plenty of speakers I have already ruled out just from being out and listening at various times, but I should listen to a lot more. One pair will be the Paradigm Studio 60 ver 5's. One pair I can't, is the A5's. That's why reviews are out there. They are there to help guide us to a direction and a decision in which to go. While I shouldn't make my decision solely on reviews, an answer would still be very helpful, especially in a case where a speaker of interest cannot be easily evaluated first hand. If someone can still answer the original question, I would still be interested in more opinions.
> 
> Matt


As mentioned there's A LOT of possibilities out there. Do your research, read up, listen if you can(you truly need to hear a speaker in your home, demo rooms aren't your room)... I'm a Klipsch guy myself but I've really been intrigued by Axiom as of late:

http://www.axiomaudio.com/m80-floorstanding-speakers


----------



## mattmc61 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, I took a look at the axiom M80's. They seem like a pretty awesome speaker and are definitely within my price range, but with those rear firing speakers, I wonder if they will need to be too far away from the walls for me to get a good soundstage. My living room is my only choice of good listening space, which is 14.5' X 14.5' X 8.5', so I have to keep the speakers limited to about 18"-24" from the walls. It looks like they are an ID company, or am I wrong? Is there a dealer where I could here them?

Placement from the wall is one of the criteria that I liked about, and made me ask initially about both the Studio 60's and the Arx speakers.

My mistake, but the photo of what I thought were the M80's had rear facing speakers and ports. using rawsawhd's link took me to the current version. Just two ports in the back, no rear firing speakers. Still, where can I hear'em?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Listing the speakers you have ruled out (and why) is almost as good as listing the ones you like (and why).

I have never heard the ARX speakers, I have heard the Studio 60's.
The Monitor 11's are also a nice speaker. To my ear they sound more forward than the Studio series, but depending on your tastes that may be a good thing.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

mattmc61 said:


> I figured if I take as long as six months to obsess over which pair to get, I can budget around $2500 for the fronts, and trickle the others in over a consecutive month or two. I decided to read the $1000 and $2500 reviews you guys have written, and one speaker in each category caught my eye. The Arx A5's, even though in a lesser price point, sounds like they could be close enough to the Paradigm Studio 60 ver. 5, that I could significantly reduce my wait time before buying.
> 
> Now, keep in mind I'm a rank amateur, so if I misread the reviewer's evaluations of these two, my mistake. If they were written each within their price point, and the Paradigms are that much better, I'll be more than happy to wait. but if price range aside, they sound like similar performers, I may choose the Arx A5rx-c. I would like to hear those A5 ribbon tweeters for myself before selecting anything else. I can go listen to the Paradigms locally, but can't hear the A5s.


Just to clarify... the Arx speakers use a planar magnetic tweeter, not a ribbon. They share some basic similarities, but they are different technologies.

$2500 for the fronts (I'm assuming that's the front 3, not just the left and right) will get you some pretty nice speakers. Since your room is less than 1800 ft^3 you certainly won't have an issue with output.

Because you like the ribbon style of tweeter another one to consider is the Martin Logan Motion 20 and Motion 30. A dark horse might be the Cambridge Audio Aero 6 and Aero 5. While they don't have a ribbon tweeter they do use the incredible BMR driver instead. It won't have quite the sizzle of a true ribbon, but the detail and soundstage from a BMR is amazing.


----------



## RatTerrier (Jun 26, 2013)

Last year while I was waiting to find a house and then close on a new house I read ALOT of reviews on speakers. My living room is 17' wide, 18' deep and 10' tall so I had a decent amount of space for sound. Like I said I read reviews, forums and listened to some in person before buying. I finally decided on Def Tech BP8080ST speakers for myself. I'm glad I took the time to read and research as much as I did and now I think I made a pretty good choice on my purchase.


----------

